# 935 mossberg rear stock coil spring ?



## wallace (Sep 28, 2008)

mossberg 935 question. A lot of people seemto be having problems with their 935 cycling shells. Does anyone know if the coil spring in the rear stock is ajustable and /or if this would make a difference in how the gun cycled shells.


----------

